
Show HN: Atmos – get started quickly with terraform/aws - wr0ngway
https://github.com/simplygenius/atmos
======
madamelic
More and more I feel like the Venn diagram of "Needs complicated
infrastructure" and "Doesn't have DevOps-y people" is nil.

What's wrong with spinning up a server with nginx and supervisor. No need to
have an ELB for your indie project.

With that said: I love it.

~~~
wr0ngway
Thanks :) I agree with keeping it simple. Use something like heroku if it
meets your needs. Atmos is for when that stops being cost effective or
practical. Chances are, once you evolve past the proof of concept stage,
you'll need more than a one-size-fits-all tool can deliver. Atmos strives to
give you the toolkit to make that happen in the easiest and most maintainable
way possible. Atmos-Pro will accelerate that for you by providing recipes that
work out of the box for common infrastructure patterns.

